# Tauren Druide: was für berufe?



## Nugatbit (9. Juni 2007)

also ich hab ein Tauren Druide 
und weiß nicht welche berufe ich nehmen soll!

ich freue mich auf eure Antworten



PS: mit welchem Beruf kann man die dinger herstelln
mit den man sich verwandeln kann [pirat o räuber ( oder was das sein soll^^)]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (9. Juni 2007)

Nugatbit schrieb:


> also ich hab ein Tauren Druide
> und weiß nicht welche berufe ich nehmen soll!
> 
> ich freue mich auf eure Antworten
> ...



Kürschner und Lederer (später Stammeslederer)!

oder

Kräuterkunde und Alchemie (wegen Rassenbonus)


----------



## Nugatbit (10. Juni 2007)

kk dankeschön


----------



## LordSubwoof (11. Juni 2007)

hab mit meinem druiden auch lederer. kann sich doch später nette sachen craften.


mit dem verwandeln denk ich meinst du Deviat Supreme (Kochkunst).


----------



## Exxitus (27. November 2007)

Nugatbit schrieb:


> PS: mit welchem Beruf kann man die dinger herstelln
> mit den man sich verwandeln kann [pirat o räuber ( oder was das sein soll^^)]
> 
> 
> ...



Also das mit "pirat o räuber" ist Kochkunst , also ein alternativer Beruf.


----------

